# "Balmforth" locies in Fn3



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all, 
over 3 years ago I started a project, to build 5 Balmforth backwoods steamer. 
The real Balmforth has been used on slate railroads in Wales, but I think small engines like this will do good service on a logging line too. Now, I find the time to finish these models. 
So here are some photos. I'll add them as links because of 800x600 resolution. 

The drive unit features an oscillating axle for good pickup and a smooth run. 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/6570/15motor_4.jpg 

The loco is most build out of styrene, some brass and wooden parts. 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/6570/15seitenteile.jpg 
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/6570/15urmodel_a.jpg 

And now, all 5 engines are 95% done and only a few small parts are missing. 
http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/Balmi/Balmi_1.jpg 
http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/Balmi/Balmi_2.jpg 
http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/Balmi/Balmi_3.jpg 
http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/Balmi/Balmi_5.jpg 

When anyone is interested in one of this engines, I'll sale some of them. Please contact me via eMail. 

All the best, Gerd


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Gerd, what an effort you've put into these models! They look absolutely superb in every respect. Last year I built the 0n3 Backwoods Miniatures version, and it was a real hoot watching it trundling along the track, with rods flapping all over the place. 

The level of exacting detail on your models does you great credit. Can you give us some details of dimensions? 

Best wishes from sunny East Anglia 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Hello. 

I'll post some more details this evening. I forget my USB-stick with my "additional brain" at home today ;-) 

But some details, I can remember : 

Each loco contails over 850 parts. Most of them (over 400) are rivets. 
Most of the parts are milled by using cnc to minimize the time of working, but there's still a lot of handwork needed to get the parts together. 

The model is approx 220mm in length and weights 1.1 kg (2.4 lb). I got a drawing of the loco from a friend and used shots of the Backwoods Miniatured model to design my engines. So many thinks are similiar to the On3-Version. 

Please note, that the valve gear is build in static version. I had no place for the excenters on the axle in fact of the closed motor unit. Today, I'm sad about this, cause working valve gear would be much more fun to watch. Maybe the next time. 

You can find many more photos of the locos during construction in a german forum. Take a look here => http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=2595  

Gerd


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

interesting! 
but what is a "loci"? 
never heard of such a critter.. 

(edit) 

oh..you probably meant "lokies"? low-keys.. 

I read "locies" as "low-sees"..didnt make sense! " border=0> 
Scot


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Hmm.... that's a good question... i meaned locos... don't no what I was doing there... I'll correct them


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'loci' is the plural of 'locus' - latin, 'place'. 

But I'm sure that's not what friend Gerd meant.  

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Regardless of spelling, great job on them! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Here's the movie... I'm sorry about the bad qualitiy... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2HKGomswAs 

The loud noise comes from the diorama... it wasn't designed for running trains. 

Have fun.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Looks good and runs smooth! Jerry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

It's a great little mover!!! 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

These locos were not AFAIK used on welsh slate lines. Two were built for use on a 3 ft mineral (gravel?) line on Walney Island near Jarrow UK. In later life at least one if not both were fitted with locomotive type boilers off traction (road) engines. 
The majority of vertical boilered locos in the welsh slate industry were De Wintons that were locally built in Caernarfon. They differered from the Balmforths in that their cylinders were vertical, driving a cranked axle between the frames. At least one if not more 3 ft versions were built for the Penmaenwr Quarry which unusually used 3ft rather than the more usual ca 2 ft. 
There were some other odd vertical boilered locos in the Welsh slate scene, however the majority were the De Wintons, some of which still survive. 
The models illustrated capture the look of the Balmforths very well and at least one live steam version has been built in the UK. There was an informative article on the Walney Island line in an issue of Narrow Gauge World magazine published in the UK by Atlantic Publishing - I forget which issue, sorry /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Best 

Sam E


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: "Balmforth" locies in Fn3*

Sam, 

thanks you very much for your informations. 

@all, 

I've placed to of them on eBay !! One of them weatherd and detailed, together with a short logging train (3 pairs of disconnects and a logging caboose) 

Balmforth 
=> eBay art# 260231041862 

Balmforth trainset with disconnects and caboose 
=> eBay art# 260231042084 

Regards, Gerd


----------

